# Considering the Pixel 2 xl- talk me out of it



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

My trusty iPhone 5s is finally failing and I need a replacement. I'm enamored with the Pixel2 xl and the split screen capabilities, so I can have both Uber and Lyft on one screen at the same time. The option of using Mystro/Maxymo is also tempting, but I don't know if I'll need it if I have the split screen. Other 3rd party apps would be nice to have, too. 

Anyone use this phone (or the original Pixel)? What are the pros and cons?


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

You don't need a Pixel to have split screen. Any phone/tablet running Nougat and up will be able to split screen. A word of caution though, some apps do not allow split screen. Uber and Lyft are not among these. Wasn't trying to talk you out of the Pixel but with the above info you can certainly buy a cheaper device and accomplish the same desired result. YMMV


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

As professional drivers we should be aware of depreciation. A new car will depreciate 20% during its first year. Cell phones depreciate 50 - 75% during their first year. If you only keep it for a year, its a big hit to take. If you keep it for several years, its a much softer hit.

The Pixel 2's camera is unmatched in cell phones. It gets system updates quicker than other androids. But its battery is a bit on the small size and its not easily replaceable. The screen is only 5". There is no SD card slot. There is no infrared port.

The Pixel 2 is a great phone. But, even if it were priced at less than $200, it wouldn't replace my LG V20. Every one has different priorities. I value a replaceable battery, big screen, and tons of storage. I use my phone as a remote control for a tv that has a broken remote. Its fun changing channels in bars too.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Most people replace their smartphone every two years or so, Smartphones are also built to last only a few years, After that period of time either your hardware fails, Or the phone becomes very slow after those "software upgrade and optimizations"

Unless you are rich (which you clearly ain't since you are driving Uber), Spending over 400 over a smartphone is questionable, Spending over 500 over one is plain ******ed. You can get a Huawei Honor 7X which comes with a full metal body, 5.93 inch screen with 2160 x 1080 resolution, Android 7.0 Nougat, Fingerprint sensor, 4GB RAM and 64GB storage plus a micro SD slot, All for less than $200. You better have a ****ing good reason to spend more money to get another phone over the 7X.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

I wouldn't go near a Huawei. https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cn...buy-as-smartphone-laptop-smartwatch-retailer/


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Grand Lake said:


> I wouldn't go near a Huawei. https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cn...buy-as-smartphone-laptop-smartwatch-retailer/


Because of some stupid trade war with China? Are you out of your fking mind?

We are poor drivers who are selling ourselves and our asset out, Putting our lives on the line in hoping to make above minimal wage, I am not going to take any part in any stupid trade war for politicians and waste extra money on a smartphone because it is "Made in the USA".

Sure iphoneX looks great, But there is no fking way it is worth $1000 to me and I am pretty sure it is made in China as well.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Not because of a trade war. Because of spying. Google it. But I agree with you that the premium phones are just too damned expensive.

To the OP: I bought the less expensive phone offered by Google Project Fi, the Moto X4, a couple of months ago. Got a very good deal on it with trade in of a previous Fi phone, and I'm very happy with it so far. Can split-screen Uber and Lyft, although you don't see much that way, and I haven't quite got the hang of quickly going back to full screen.


----------



## FastEddie47 (Jan 10, 2017)

According to Wikipedia, the Google Pixel 2 XL is made by LG.
I love my Pixel 2 XL.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Grand Lake said:


> Not because of a trade war. Because of spying. Google it. But I agree with you that the premium phones are just too damned expensive.
> 
> To the OP: I bought the less expensive phone offered by Google Project Fi, the Moto X4, a couple of months ago. Got a very good deal on it with trade in of a previous Fi phone, and I'm very happy with it so far. Can split-screen Uber and Lyft, although you don't see much that way, and I haven't quite got the hang of quickly going back to full screen.


I did search it, It also mentioned ZTE along side Huawei about "spying". There is no solid evidence against either companies, Just "maybe" and some random accusations, Obviously a result of the trade war. China probably accuses Apple the same thing. Even if the rumors are true, I doubt China is interested in minimal wage Uber driver's secrets, Just like NSA is not interested in my bank account either.

Speaking of Motorola, G5 plus is a pretty good phone with 4GB RAM and 64GB storage, All for $200 on sale as well.


----------



## signal11 (Jun 15, 2017)

Google Nexus 6P runs $100-125 for a phone in decent condition and it runs Anroid Oreo 8.1.0 for split screening. I bought one and use it as my rideshare phone in addition to my personal iPhone.


----------



## unitxero (Jul 10, 2016)

I have the original pixel. Do not buy a phone with an oled screen like the pixel for app work like Uber or lyft. The pixel has software navigation buttons on the bottom that will burn in on the screen over time and so will the top bar with the time and icons. I have a row of icons burned in. This is my 2nd Google warranty replacement, and my warranty is over now so any screen imprints that happen stay there as I get no more free replacements.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Aerodrifting said:


> I did search it, It also mentioned ZTE along side Huawei about "spying". There is no solid evidence against either companies, Just "maybe" and some random accusations, Obviously a result of the trade war. China probably accuses Apple the same thing. Even if the rumors are true, I doubt China is interested in minimal wage Uber driver's secrets, Just like NSA is not interested in my bank account either.
> 
> Speaking of Motorola, G5 plus is a pretty good phone with 4GB RAM and 64GB storage, All for $200 on sale as well.


Where there is smoke there is fire. Blu is another Chinese phone. Blu was accused of supplying spyware on their phones. Blu admitted to supplying spyware on their phones. Blu said they removed the spyware. I believe most of the bluster is a result of the trade war. However, China's government strictly controls their economy. It wouldn't surprise me if China offered favors in exchange for malicious software. I don't think they'd be interested in our conversations. But they might be interested in which gps satellites are functioning, especially when China tests their satellite blocking technology. They might interested in the most active cell towers. They might be interested in how we navigate our internet. There's a lot they may be interested in. The data collectors could be local and tough to track. I'd be leery of Chinese tech.

I bought a phone that sold for $800. I bought it 1 year after its release for $200. While I don't have the most powerful cpu, its faster than current midrange phones and faster than I need it to be. Check swappa.com.



unitxero said:


> Do not buy a phone with an oled screen like the pixel for app work like Uber or lyft.


That type of screen is used on Samsungs, the newest Iphoney, the LG V30, and probably a few others. Screen burn is an issue. There are some software tricks to reduce it, tho. You used to have to have the phone rooted but I think that requirement is gone.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

I believe the Pixel also has TYPE-C charger on it. Just like the Apple products no fiddling around inserting the charger it goes in both ways this helps when your driving a long and in a pinch have to put the connector into the charge port. Little things that you don't think much of but can help.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

If you want to split screen you should try out the Galaxy Note. You can find a used one running an Android version capable of native split. I split on my S6 and it works perfectly but without the real estate it is hard to tell where the pings are originating on the map .

Buying a larger screen with split capabilities will be a huge upgrade from your iPhone. Just buy something a generation old and factory reset once a year. My S6 is 3 gen behind and runs fine. Coworkers who upgraded to the S7 when I got my 6 later "had" to upgrade to the S8 because it had become so slow...I think it's all in our heads!

The OS will take some getting used to.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I know this thread is relatively old and purchase decision has been made by the OP (What did you end up with?). But I'll vouch for the Pixel 2 XL.

It seems to be just as good as my Samsung Galaxy Note 5 and about the same size screen. The split screen works a little better on the Pixel, but it's newer. I run Glympse, Everlance, Uber, Lyft simultaneously. Battery life really hasn't been an issue as I keep my phone plugged in all the time. 

The biggest issue with the Pixel is that it doesn't have a glass back. That's huge. No matter what case I used, I would keep breaking my back glass on my Samsung. Always have a tempered glass on the front, but the back keeps shattering. The replacement is cheap ($10), but it's not easy to get on right. All the latest Pixels and Samsungs have a slightly curved front glass making tempered glass protection difficult. I managed to find one for my Pixel that didn't go over the edge, and seems to be working fine. I have a good plastic (two piece hard/soft) case.

The ONLY annoyance that I have with my Pixel is that if I'm on Uber and I get a ping, if I switch over to Lyft, a pop up covers the top inch of my screen, and I have to wait over 5 seconds to be able to close my Lyft app. This is not an issue when I'm in split screen mode and the phone is landscape.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

JimS said:


> The ONLY annoyance that I have with my Pixel is that if I'm on Uber and I get a ping, if I switch over to Lyft, a pop up covers the top inch of my screen, and I have to wait over 5 seconds to be able to close my Lyft app. This is not an issue when I'm in split screen mode and the phone is landscape.


Press and hold on the notification. There should be an option to turn it off. I did on my Android 8.1 phone and it works great. No more annoying "You are online".


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! Awesome!!! Thank you, sir!! (Now I hope that I get the other notifications that warn me of getting booted off)


----------



## hollowhollow (Aug 2, 2017)

Grand Lake said:


> Not because of a trade war. Because of spying. Google it. But I agree with you that the premium phones are just too damned expensive.
> 
> To the OP: I bought the less expensive phone offered by Google Project Fi, the Moto X4, a couple of months ago. Got a very good deal on it with trade in of a previous Fi phone, and I'm very happy with it so far. Can split-screen Uber and Lyft, although you don't see much that way, and I haven't quite got the hang of quickly going back to full screen.


gtfoh, spying on uber drivers????? wasting data.


----------



## signal11 (Jun 15, 2017)

I dumped my Nexus 6P for a barely used OnePlus 5T when the OnePlus 6 came out for $375. Samsung and Apple levels specs (and running a native variation of LineageOS for more customizability) for half the the price.

The other phone I was shopping against was a Pixel 2XL and I couldn't justify the extra $400 for a phone with similar specs (and admittedly a much better camera) that came with so many issues.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Yeah... I couldn't do the pixel at full retail, but got it on BOGO free sale from Verizon.


----------

